# Equivalence formula for Canadian High school grades



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I need to know what is the IBCC equivalence formula for conversion of Canadian High school grades to Pakistani system?

I have heard that there is an overall 20% deduction to the High school grades, is that correct?

Thanks


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/2069-ibcc-conversion.html#post28199


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

I dont know why they havnt written on their website but I recently called at IBCC office and they told there is more than one formula for the conversion of high school grades in Canada and it totally depends on the province you live in#yes, so 20 % deduction is not meant for all students in Canada and i m pretty sure that it is less for Alberta students#happy


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi wasaykhan and myctoRule,

Thanks a lot buddies for your input.

@myctoRule well your information just gave me a sigh of relief.By the way are you still in Calgary ,I am asking as I am also based at Calgary so would like to have a contact with someone who is in the same boat.

Thanks


----------



## pakistan (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes I know the IBCC formula how its works because I am very much involve directly with IBCC as I am working with UoC Calgary and FMC Medical College Pakistan and sending Canadian Students for admission.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

So can you please post the recent equivalence formula for Canadian students ( by considering all the provinces) that IBCC uses?
It would be really helpful!



pakistan said:


> Yes I know the IBCC formula how its works because I am very much involve directly with IBCC as I am working with UoC Calgary and FMC Medical College Pakistan and sending Canadian Students for admission.


----------



## pakistan (Oct 13, 2010)

hi,
Sorry as I was away and didn't post the IBCC formula for Canadian Students. IBCC are deducting 15% on Internal Marks and 7.5% on External Marks throughout for the Canadian Students.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Pakistan,

Thnks for the info but would you like to throw some more light on it ,by internal evaluation you mean grades granted by school and external evaluation you mean grades granted by an educational board(such as in Alberta or AP/IB tests)?

Pz confirm? In addition please also disclose does IBCC take into account 11th class grades(20 grades) as well or it will take into consideration only 12th class grades (30 grades) for equivalence ?

Any advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

*quick question*



pakistan said:


> Yes I know the IBCC formula how its works because I am very much involve directly with IBCC as I am working with UoC Calgary and FMC Medical College Pakistan and sending Canadian Students for admission.


are you the scout from calgary who sends students, i think ive heard of you.. arshad right? Anyways i was wondering what the minimum average is for fmc#happy


----------



## maria1031 (Mar 18, 2012)

Muaaz said:


> Hi Pakistan,
> 
> Thnks for the info but would you like to throw some more light on it ,by internal evaluation you mean grades granted by school and external evaluation you mean grades granted by an educational board(such as in Alberta or AP/IB tests)?
> 
> ...


i have the same question i cant figure our what they mean by internal evaluation and external evaluation if you found anything about it can you please tell me too #sad


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Internal evaluation is the marks given to you my your local school and external evaluation is the marks allotted to you by external institutes such as IB,O-level,A-levels, Advanced placement and Alberta diploma examination( the only external system available in Canada excluding AP and IB)


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

myctoRule said:


> Internal evaluation is the marks given to you my your local school and external evaluation is the marks allotted to you by external institutes such as IB,O-level,A-levels, Advanced placement and Alberta diploma examination( the only external system available in Canada excluding AP and IB)



Thanks very myctoRule for the clearification.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Can you pl tell me how exactly it works for Alberta. Also for external marks now it's 30% , so they will deduct 7.5% from the 30% of grade 12.Which subjects they consider as it says they need 5 subjects so bio,chemistry,maths, English and do they consider fine arts as a fifth subject?


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

pakistan said:


> Yes I know the IBCC formula how its works because I am very much involve directly with IBCC as I am working with UoC Calgary and FMC Medical College Pakistan and sending Canadian Students for admission.


Can you please tell me exactly how they equalize marks for students of Alberta.So they deduct 15% from internal exams which is in grade 12 ,70% and 7.5% from external exam which is 30%.And which fifth subject they will consider ,I mean it could be fine arts?


----------

